# FTA PCI cards



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm looking at the 1030a or a stand along receiver. I already have a ATSC PCI card installed so I thought another PCI card would make sense.
I'm also looking for at least component out (not just S-video) and I see there are a couple of FTA receivers that have that.
Other than a separate box vs a built in and maybe a price difference, what are the pros and cons of each?


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

NO input here with over 110 views??


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

Pros of a Card:

Will do 4:2:2 video
Can do HD in theory (but usually not in practice).
Can record to your hard drive for burning to DVD
Watch TV on your computer

The Twinhan 102g is the newest model (i believe).

Cons:

Can't watch on your regular TV unless you run long cord runs or use a dedicated computer (some do).
No blind scan.

As for stand-along boxes, the Pansat 3500s has been getting good reviews and has component connections and also does AC3 audio.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. As far as your 'cons' I will have a decicated tower for the Microdisplay.
I was also looking at the 3500s. Is that the only receiver that has component out?

As far as the 'blind scan/search' is that really necessary? I understood there are 'problems/issues' when you do one of those scans.


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Blind scans are great for finding news feeds and other ephemeral events. I've also been enjoying checking the Nimiq satellites to see which Canadian channels drift briefly into the clear. But no, as long as you have good sources for channel information, then blind search isn't necessary.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

I read in some receiver manuals and/or software programs that a blind scan will cause issues elsewhere. Not sure what/where though.


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

The dedicated tower is great way to go. Not sure if the 3500 is the only receiver with component but I believe it is the only (reasonably priced) one with component, AC3 and blind scan.

Most FTA veterns consider blind scan a must. As for issues you are probably refering to the older Pansats which create "dummy" channels after a blind scan. The 3500 does not have this issue.



videobruce said:


> Thanks for the reply. As far as your 'cons' I will have a decicated tower for the Microdisplay.
> I was also looking at the 3500s. Is that the only receiver that has component out?
> 
> As far as the 'blind scan/search' is that really necessary? I understood there are 'problems/issues' when you do one of those scans.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

> As for issues you are probably refering to the older Pansats which create "dummy" channels after a blind scan. The 3500 does not have this issue.


That's it! I couldn't remember just what the issue(s) was/were.
Was it a firmware change that resolved the problem?


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

The issue was with the older Pansats (can't remember the models) and is still there on those. The newer 3500 has resolved the problem. Good review at:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=77419



videobruce said:


> That's it! I couldn't remember just what the issue(s) was/were.
> Was it a firmware change that resolved the problem?


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Can the 1020a control a H-H motor?


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

videobruce said:


> Can the 1020a control a H-H motor?


Yes, as long as the software supports it.


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

H-H motors need 18v (or at least 13v), correct? Computer PS's are 12v
From what I see on those cards, it doesn't look as there is much a DC-DC converter (if you can call it that) on the card to supply 300-400mA.

and the 2nd part of the equation; is the $120 more for the hardware based Nexus-s card worth it?


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

videobruce said:


> H-H motors need 18v (or at least 13v), correct? Computer PS's are 12v
> From what I see on those cards, it doesn't look as there is much a DC-DC converter (if you can call it that) on the card to supply 300-400mA.
> 
> and the 2nd part of the equation; is the $120 more for the hardware based Nexus-s card worth it?


I could be wrong but I though I read that the 1020a supported a motor. I would go with the 102g just because it is the newest version, supports a motor and is still cheap. That was the way I had decided to go, but I am holding off for now because I spent too much on the 3500 and a new audio receiver.

The Nexus is another can of worms with supporters and detractors alike. Here is a link:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=30103


----------



## videobruce (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks for the link. For the $25 difference between the 3500a and this Nexas-s It doesn't seem to be the way to go.
I e-mailes Twinhan regarding the difference between the two cards and he claimed the newer card has "less power". I looked at the specs and the output was the same 400mA.

Are you hooking your 3500a to a HD set via component?


----------



## W_Tracy_Parnell (Sep 27, 2004)

videobruce said:


> Thanks for the link. For the $25 difference between the 3500a and this Nexas-s It doesn't seem to be the way to go.
> I e-mailes Twinhan regarding the difference between the two cards and he claimed the newer card has "less power". I looked at the specs and the output was the same 400mA.
> 
> Are you hooking your 3500a to a HD set via component?


No, don't have HD set yet.  I know alot of guys are planning on getting one to connect to a larger HD display. Bought the 3500 for the AC3 audio capability. BTW, the 3500 (just got it yesterday) does have a few "bugs" in the Smart Scan feature. Nothing that can't be worked around and it involves mostly IA6. But, you should be aware of it. See the following for info:

http://www.satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=79713


----------

